# IG2600 Kipor Suitcase Digital Generator



## Vennwood

Is there anyone with any experience or information on the Kipor IG series of portable generator? They appear much cheaper than the Honda yet have a similar spec - other than the noise is a couple of db's higher for the 2600. The sales info states that they are the inverter type and are suitable for use with computors and other sensitive electrical items.


----------



## rebbyvid

Have a look here
http://www.peakgenerators.co.uk/
rob


----------



## 101075

They are chinese copys of the Honda. There is another thread on here somewhere that you should read before you part with your hard earned.


----------



## gm6vxb

Have had a Kipor KGE3000 for a couple of years and no problems except the smart throttle does not always follow larger loads. Pretty good on fuel as well.
Waveform is pretty close to a 50 Hertz sine wave with no bad harmonics , so suitable for electronic equipment as well as motorhomes. Use mine as primary power source for Valve based RF power ampifiers while out in the wild away from mains supplies.

As has been said they are a Chinese copy of the Honda, and seem to remember there was something about them infringing Honda copyright.
Looks like China is doing to the Japanese, what the Japanese did to others.
Martin


----------



## Briarose

Hi we have bought one and are pleased with it.


----------



## 102138

Hi
Make sure it is a yellow case, I have a (cheaper) red one and the power is not as good.
Nigel


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Nigel,
When you say power is not so good - what do you mean exactly - that the power fluctuates, doesn't deliver what it says it should ? 

Martin - thanks for your comments - I didn't know it was Chinese (not that that would be a problem - if the spares/service was ok) On the KGE3000, what is the noise level like in comparisson to other brands?

There is a company on the Internet selling the IG2600 (yellow case) for £350 - has anyone seen them cheaper?


----------



## pippin

_the noise is a couple of db's higher_ 

Don't forget that a decibel is a logarithmic expression so what might seem to be just a small increase (2) is actually a lot higher than that in perceived noise.


----------



## Scotjimland

Vennwood said:


> Is there anyone with any experience or information on the Kipor IG series of portable generator? They appear much cheaper than the Honda yet have a similar spec - other than the noise is a couple of db's higher for the 2600. The sales info states that they are the inverter type and are suitable for use with computors and other sensitive electrical items.


Hi. 
After asking a similar question I bit the bullet and bought a HondaEU2i, it may be helpful to read here..

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-35661-honda.html


----------



## Vennwood

Just a bit off the track but has anyone used the Telair 2500B generator. They normally retail for around £3K fitted however there is a Belgium company got them on special offer for £1471 including VAT They are out of my league just now but are they worth saving up for?


----------



## psychology

pippin said:


> _the noise is a couple of db's higher_
> 
> Don't forget that a decibel is a logarithmic expression so what might seem to be just a small increase (2) is actually a lot higher than that in perceived noise.


Agreed. Be careful here, a 3dB rise sounds twice as loud!


----------



## Generator-Guru

*Kipor Generators*

I am a Generator Engineer with over 11 years expeience.

Kipors are a copy of the Hoda EU series generators, but are build with parts that are not as strong, and they are not as riourously tested as Hondas before they are sent to retailers.

I always have Kipors brought in for repair. They are much cheaper than Honda, but you get what you pay for.

Hondas are tested for 200+ hours before dispatch. Most Generator problems show up within the first 100 hours of running. Kipor usually get about 20 mins to 1 hour, and use cheaper parts. The main gears are made of plastic rather than metal. Althought the most common error in kipors are the Ignition Contols, Ignition coil and AVR. The 1st 2 are not too expensive to replace, but the AVR is the most expensive partof the generator and can cost abut 2/3rds of the new price.

I personnaly prefer the Honda. I know it is so much more expensive, but they also hold their 2nd hand value much better. So the extra expensene is offset.


----------



## tude

yer buy cheap yer buy twice. had a kipor for 12months great then it fell to bits . had a honda for 2yrs still like new .can only go off experiance thanks tude


----------



## EdsMH

We have had a yellow case kipor for just over two years and has been excellent. Bought off ebay from a place in Thame and I took the attitude that it was so much cheaper than the Honda that if it failed I could throw it away and start again.

It starts very easily, is good on fuel, is used with laptops and direct in to van plus does not seem materially noisier than a Honda one we were near recently.

At the moment it shows no sign of deterioration at all and it uses no oil at all which surprised me. Chinese kit is improving all the time but if you would worry about reliability all the time then buy the Honda which looks higher quality but of course should be for the money.  

Cheers

Ed


----------



## rainbowwarrier

hi we have a kipor 3000-1 genny.had it for four years and never missed a beat only downside is its a little heavier than it honda equivelant but just as quite.we use ours a lot especialley when we travel to spain free camping. hope this info is helpful to you.
rainbow warrier


----------



## Vennwood

I just noticed that this thread has popped up again after being dormant for almost 3 years so thought I'd update it.

In the end I bought a Kipor IG 2000 and have to say it has run brilliantly for the past 3 years. Not that I use it in the MH but mainly use it down the garden as the electric extension won't reach.

It starts after 3 or 4 pulls, is reasonably quiet and no bits have fallen off (touch wood) Perhaps a tad noisy under full load and maybe not as economical as a Honda but the eco throttle works well and keeps the revs down when using minimal power.

All in all a good buy


----------

